# Quiet



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Why is the chatroom so quiet lately? come on in folks, the waters just fiiiiine 8)


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i blame it on big brother :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooo JC, no one watches that! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

If only 

Maybe then it would never be inflicted on us any more!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Im in the chatroom, and its sooo quiet in here guys


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im in there,no-one around


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

where 8is* everyone? :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)




----------

